# Stretching desk top wall paper to fit screen



## victorz (Nov 27, 2000)

Install font smoother to get desk top control Plus added. you then get extra controls including the ability to stretch wallpaper to fit screen!
Download is available for Windows 95 @ http://www.microsoft.com/typography/downloads/w95gray.exe 
Enjoy!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2000)

VictorZ,

Right Click Desktop...Click Properties and in the right bottom corner of the Dialogue Box, you'll find options for Wallpaper. ("Center-Tile-Stretch.")

Guess What, I'm wrong! That's for 98 and up. 95 only has Tile-Center. Oh well, anyway...


















ebot[:-]









[This message has been edited by ebot (edited 12-06-2000).]


----------



## rebound.K-357 (Aug 28, 2000)

lololol ebot you crack me up with those little pictures you insert!!

I had to refresh this page just to make sure I wasn't seeing things cause this one is animated!! hahahaha then I refresed it a couple more times just to watch it.

Nifty


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2000)

rebound.K-357.

here's a person with a computer in the house.........









n-joy,
ebot[:-]


----------



## rebound.K-357 (Aug 28, 2000)

LOL! Cute! I have to hit refresh and scroll down really fast or I miss it but I saw it


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2000)

nice to know some people are alive.

why do you have to refresh to see the animation?

curious
ebot[:-]


----------



## rebound.K-357 (Aug 28, 2000)

I had animated images set to non-repeating through one of my firewalls and I was too lazy to go in and change it, but I did this time and thats cool watching it in a loop like that


----------

